# From a 1 speed to a 2 speed?



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

Alright, here is the situation....I have a 2005 CAT 277B tracked skid loader. I use it a lot in the summer which is the reason I bought it. As of now I only use it to load salt, and stacking snow but I will be taking over a full route of lots for one truck right by my shop from an old guy that is calling it quits. From the first account to the last it is about 9 miles so I would like the second speed for the road travel. I figure it would work well to load the salt at the beginning of the storm, plow the lots and be back to the shop by the time the salter needs to be re-filled. 

Here is the question....Right now it only has one speed, but has the in cab controls for the second speed. Is there a way to make this machine a two speeder? Anyone know where to start, or have any good ideas?


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't say for sure but I bet it is not practical due to the cost to try to retro fit it. I sure it would make more sense to trade it for a 2-speed model. I have a pair of 2-speeds and trust me once you g0 2-speed you never go back.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Check with Cat dealer?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i know bobcat offered a 2 speed for 1400.00 as an option but they quoted me about 7-8000.00 as a retro-fit to my single speed s250


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not sure about cat but it's probably available. I know for new holland my dealer said just about any option can be add at the dealer. The problem is the labor cost. They have told me the options are close to the same price from the factory, but the labor is free there. Well not free ,but it's just alot more expensive after the fact! Anyways I'm sure it could be done but it may not be cost effective. 

Good luck, shaun


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

My guess is it would involve replacing all the drive motors, plus the wiring to support the 2-speed. Just a guess. If you've got the parts manual or shop manual for your machine, you might be able to better determine what's involved. Sounds expensive.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You can make a Cat a 2speed from a single but not cost effective and not on a 277B it was never an option. Only the C series track machines are available with the 2speed option. Besides you plan on driving it 9 miles? the 2speed only does 12mph you would have to trailer it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;727308 said:


> You can make a Cat a 2speed from a single but not cost effective and not on a 277B it was never an option. Only the C series track machines are available with the 2speed option. Besides you plan on driving it 9 miles? the 2speed only does 12mph you would have to trailer it.


Why would you have to trailer it for 45 minute of road time in a entire route?


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

I would trailer it to. 9 miles is more wear and tear, and it only takes a couple of min. to load and unload.But u will love a two speed track machine. i have a 287c and push a 10 ft box with no problem.. that's my opinion...


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

9 miles is an insane distance to travel with a tracked skid steer, I think it's a lot even with 2 speed


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you would have to replace both drive motors and that should run about $3500 each....so about $7-8k total...kinda guessing


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

riverwalkland;743425 said:


> 9 miles is an insane distance to travel with a tracked skid steer, I think it's a lot even with 2 speed


Thats only 45 minutes @ 12 mph

If he is going to run a route with it it is probably only a few miles between stops

It would take longer to haul it beside tie up a truck


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Plus he has to get back home.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

sven1277;746478 said:


> Plus he has to get back home.


... AND driving a machine down the road doing 9 mph while traffic is passing him at 30 mph and he has a 8' or possibly 10 foot attachment on the front. Oh and dont forget, more than likely at night and during a snow storm. Sounds like a recipe for an accident to me.


----------



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah sounds like it will stay a 1 speed. As for trailering it......there is no way i am doing that. There are about 20 accounts all in a row. The longest i would be on one stretch of road would be one mile max. By the time i load and unload i might as well just use the truck I'm pulling it with. Plus if it is the middle of a snow storm, people aren't driving much faster that 25, with a flasher on the top and work lights shining all around be you would have to be drunk to run into that. Although i would be interested to see what would happen with a rear collision. I imagine it wouldn't do to much to me....especially the way cars crumple now. Oh yeah, i am going to make a 10 blade to run on the front. I am going to push with it first and then put fold-able wings on the thing if it can push more.

PS. there is a guys around here that runs at least a 20 mile route with a two speed tracked ASV. Ive talked to him and he said it works like a dream.....no problems. The only downfall is no radio.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a gehl CTL80 and A Takeuchi TL150 they are both 2 speed track machines I trailer them. It's around 1 mile between the 4 roads I clear. To me the wear/tear/fuel isn't worth it not to mention how much they shake your guts out on dry or at least non-icy roads. I do whole roads and some drives on them kinda different than just drives. I only load and unload 3 times and prolly haul less than 4 miles a night. I did it once without trailering them and it wasn't fun at all. I run 10 footers I'm thinking of going to 12 because they don't seem to even break a sweat with the 10's. A 2 speed track machine (9mph) is nothing like my LS180 I think in high that ran 22mph. I never liked tire machines in the snow though. Just my 2 cents.


----------

